# Make sure you get your Bonus..........



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Years ago when I was just a child, a friend of mine whose name was Jeff, and I got invited on a deep sea fishing trip. I had never been on a “Big Fishing Trip” like this before, but I loved to fish and hardly slept the night before we left to go to Panama City Beach to get on the boat. I stayed at Jeff’s house because we were going to leave Dothan Alabama at 1:00am in order to get to the boat on time. I think I finally dozed off about midnight and I can still remember how the alarm clock seemed to go off right after I went to sleep. 

We got up and got everything together and were soon on our way to Panama City Beach, neither of us sleeping a wink along the way. We counted wild animals that we seen in the headlights along the highway all the way to the beach. We seen a large number of animals and came to the conclusion that the fishing was going to be great. 

After we arrived at the marina we got our gear unloaded from the truck and went to boat. There was an old man that was readying the boat and I asked him was the captain he replied “Yea” in a halfhearted tone. I asked him where we needed to put our stuff and he didn’t say a word just pointed to the cabin door and kept his pace doing what he was doing. As gruff as the old man was it didn’t dampen Jeff’s or my spirits at all this was our greatest fishing adventure to date and some angry old man wasn’t going to get in our way of catching the biggest fish we had ever caught. After we got all our stuff into the cabin and everything was where it belonged we pulled out of the slip and was on our way to the pass to the Ocean. Really it was the Gulf of Mexico but we didn’t know any better. 

It was sometime just after 4:00am and Jeff went inside the cabin and laid down on the couch and had fallen asleep. I didn’t have a problem staying awake as I had never been on a boat this big and the load hum of the twin diesels made things even more exciting to me. I hung out in and around the cockpit as we made our way into the gulf to the spot the old captain was taking us. It was a childhood memory that stays with me to this very day. 

As the sun started lightening the eastern sky and the water became more visible further from the boat, the old captain came off the throttles and shut down. I instantly thought we were about to start fishing and I woke Jeff up letting him know we were finally there. The old boat captain came down the ladder from the flybridge and went into the cabin poured him a cup of coffee and came out onto the cockpit. I asked him were we about to start fishing and he looked down and me and said, “not yet”. My heart sank as I thought we had finally gotten to the place I had been dreaming of being for weeks prior to this moment. I didn’t bother the captain anymore, but just kept my place in the corner of the cockpit and the starboard side of the transom. 

Not but just a few minutes passed and the old captain took a Camel cigarette out of a wrinkled up softpack and lit it as he looked at me. After he lit the short cigarette he pointed at the east horizon and said, “look”. I looked and just as I focused my eyes on the eastern lit sky the sun peeked over the waters edge back at me. I stood there captivated by the sight of a sunrise I would have never seen on my own. I watched the old captain finish his cup of coffee and cigarette, thinking I have never seen a cigarette look so good as he would slowly draw on it, making it look like a sheer pleasure. 

It was one of the most amazing things I had ever seen. 

The next few minutes were just as amazing. I watched the sun come out of the water, watched the old man become someone I could better understand and learned something I would not have learned had it not been for that old man. After the sun had risen to the point it was almost whole, the old captain looked at me and said, “now we are going fishing and everything we do from now on is a bonus”. 

Today, Late this afternoon I got the rest of my day made a bonus and thought I would share it.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Great Story!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Ahhhhh, someone else who "gets it"...

A few I remember............


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Beautiful pics. I always enjoy reading your stories Garbo as you tell them so well


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

A few more.....................


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

DANG!!!!!!!!!! Good post, Thanks.......................


----------



## captsi (Feb 26, 2011)

Garbo, Thanks for sharing... reminds me of my earlier days as a deckhand for Kevin Kresl on the Eagles Ark III. He was much like the Captain you described here, and taught me to appreciate the sunrise, and all the small things we experienced in our line of work... He also made coffee and cigarettes look like the last supper. Things I'll never forget.


----------



## r_blankjd (Jul 31, 2011)

Not yet had the fun of fishn that far out but as a man with 1yr9mths sea time on a carrier, I get it. You'll never see a more awesome sight. Lookn forward to sea duty again miss that view. Great post.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Downtime2 said:


> Ahhhhh, someone else who "gets it"...


I hear ya downtime, I happen to be part of the I GET IT TEAM every thing past the sunrise is a shear bonus.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Love it, thanks for sharing


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Those are sweet. These are a couple from my kayak.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great post Curtis

One of my favorites


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Here are some I took on the ol camera phone recently


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

and a few more


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

Great post. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow! Great read and unbelievable pics. Thanks to all for sharing.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

you should write a book, you have a great way of telling a story.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

I have lots of them enjoy


----------



## flsooner (Aug 11, 2011)

Great post and great pics. Thanks guys, this really made my morning! Very inspirational!


----------



## sykomommie (Aug 9, 2011)

What an amazing, straight from the heart, feel good story. Told so beautifully. Thanks everyone for your gorgeous pictures.


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

inspiring Tuesday morning!!! a pic from last weekend....


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

I get it too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## msagro1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Great story.... cant wait to take my son(12) and his friends out and do the same thing!


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

so did you catch anything? haha


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

great story thanks


----------



## billyk (Nov 15, 2007)

My Bonus


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

wished i was there


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Team I Get It, I like that.

One of my favorites


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Just found this one, it was a little late.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## tkdaddy (Sep 27, 2007)

Me, the wife and kids try to take at least one every time we head out. Here's the most recent


----------



## 84flyer (Mar 24, 2010)

A few from Sikes and the Octagon.


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

inshorecatch said:


> you should write a book, you have a great way of telling a story.


 
My thoughts exactly. Or at least articles in fishing magizines as you fell like your living the story yourself as you read.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

These pics are great


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

No Horizon...............


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Garbo said:


> No Horizon...............



Wow. There's my new desktop background.

Thanks, Curtis.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Check these out... Just a few that I've taken while on piers or wadefishing.


----------



## msujmccorm (Nov 6, 2010)

Here is one I was in by accident. I was wade fishing and a photographer stopped to catch the moment. It turns out we went to high school together and I saw the picture on facebook and realized it was me!


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

great post Curtis!!


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the pics guys. I needed to see these after the crappy day at work. Puts things into perspective.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Great pics!!!! I think this is one of my all time favorite threads


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I was in a meeting at Dinner and I got a phone call from a buddy. I couldn't take the call, so I sent him a text and told him I was in a meeting and asked him what was up? 

He text me back and shared the bonus he got today with me. 

It's cool to have friends that will send you stuff like this when you can't be there..........




.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Pics taken by Msgamefish27


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

*Double Bonus*

Being a truck driver, I get to have a bonus or two when working, here's just three examples


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

*Double Bonus*

The three


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

This was yesterday morning on the gulf didn't catch much but still had a great day


----------



## wshaw (Aug 19, 2008)

Sunrise


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

We live in paradise! Beautiful pics, thanks for sharing

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Some pics of a Hopedale, Louisana fishing trip.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Garbo said:


> I was in a meeting at Dinner and I got a phone call from a buddy. I couldn't take the call, so I sent him a text and told him I was in a meeting and asked him what was up?
> 
> He text me back and shared the bonus he got today with me.
> 
> ...


Looks familiar. You must have good friends. :thumbup:


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I'd buy your book! You have a lot of great stories and everyone of them are different and more exciting than the next! Keep them coming Garbo!!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

*Speck Trout Limit before the Ending......*

Yep. We set out to get a limit of Specks and landed well. 

On the way back we found something that will do us some good later on...........

Nailed em... and got our bonus too. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow Garbo awesome post!! I have a story Similar to that one all the way up to panama city beach to the sun rise!! But then an unexpected turn!!!! They Ol' stomach churn!!!! First time ever experiencing Sea Sickness!!! It was the smell of Fried Eggs and Bacon mixed with burning Diesel fuel that put it over the edge! I do rememeber that day a lot of fish being caught. I just wasnt apart of it!! Hahaha... Your story brought that first time memory back! Great post! Thanks again Garbo as always great storys.:thumbup:


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Very cool post...love the pics...one day when I get around to figuring out how to post pics I'll post mine I almost always take a few=)


----------



## 52fish (Feb 27, 2008)

Petronus


----------



## 52fish (Feb 27, 2008)

same trip, ready to go Monday or Tuesday


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Great story Garbo,I've been out in the big water one time,but it wasnt near that memorable.My advatar pic is sunrise on Bob sikes bridge after fishing all night.It was 4th of july '09


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Just last sunday


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

...


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Where are ya, Garbo? We miss your posts. (Unless you made a fortune selling numbers, then you best keep quiet. Oh no, I didnnnnn)


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

...


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Sanders beach a lil while ago.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

St Joe


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

St Joe Wed


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I wish I could post pictures from my phone....


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I got a bunch on my phone from workin on the spill the last 3 years but this has got to be my favorite


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Invitational cobia tournament this year.









Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## JFleet (Jun 29, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Some of my bonuses 👌


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Sure do wish the OP was back.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

East Bay. Panama City


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice boat you got there Splitter.
Nautic Star with a Mercury , ....right ? :yes:


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

As sissy as this may sound... that story brought a lump to my throat and a wet eye as I look back to all those similar fishing memories...

Brent


----------



## backcountryfisher (Dec 3, 2007)

One of my favorites...


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Garbo certainly has a way with words. Let me know when you write that book


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Good stuff.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Keeping a good thread going...

Mobile Bay Sunset June 30, Point Clear


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Well hell...since we're sharing. Couple are sunsets but they'll do.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

*one more bonus*

Here are a couple. Paradise


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## grysqurl (Mar 7, 2008)

just thought I would share my bonus from today.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

^ From someone who loves the salt but is currently landlocked; Thank You for sharing. And Curtis, thank you for sharing the original bonus.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

grysqurl said:


> just thought I would share my bonus from today.


Helluva bonus


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

grysqurl said:


> just thought I would share my bonus from today.


Very nice. I love this thread...


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

great post, Garbo. Reminded me of many of my trips. It is not just the fishing that makes the trip, it is everything before and after.


----------



## DaveS (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome story and awesome pictures!

Dave


----------



## DaveS (Aug 5, 2013)

When I move to Pensacola in the spring, I hope to experience a trip on a boat. I'm almost 60 years old, and have never been. We'll see. Thanks for this great thread!

Dave


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for sharing !! Great post :thumbup:


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

It's nice when I can get it!


----------



## PapaG399 (Jul 16, 2013)

What a fantastic story, one that gives such great and wise perspective to our busy days. Thank you!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Went walking and throwing a top water this evening, didn't get any bites but I did get my bonus from Navy Point.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

WOW, that's a blast from the past! Where's Garbo?


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

lastcast said:


> WOW, that's a blast from the past! Where's Garbo?


MIA I suppose. Would be cool if he'd come back.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

he's on FB...haven't heard from him in a day or two...

Good thread and read...


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

lastcast said:


> WOW, that's a blast from the past! Where's Garbo?


Gun forum quite often


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Got a Nice Bonus a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

That's a cool shot. Where'd you take it if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Not sure how to post multiple pics on one reply...here's a couple bonuses. Coming out of bayou chico!


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Heading out of Saint Catherine's Sound near Richmond Hill, GA...miss being stationed at Fort Stewart.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Love the pics. The good Lord is quite the artist!!


----------



## piscator (Feb 11, 2009)

this thread always seems to come back to the top when I most need to be reminded what is really important about life. 

Thanks to the OP for the story!


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

*story*

thank you all

A PFF'er since 2007 and this is the best


----------



## bamaflinger (Jun 30, 2011)

I've read this thread at least a dozen times over the years, thanks again for posting.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I read this many years ago from Garbo. Garbo helped me out with something, can't even say what it was now, but I saw him at a fish weigh in at P.cola beach and bought him a beer and I have to say one of the classiest guys I have ever met, his stories are great, his personal experiences are even better. :thumbup:


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Life is short folks....work hard play harder


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Bayou Grande


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Cheers Garbo! Took my girls out, we got our bouns!!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Start of another day on the water.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

zzz


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Bigdaddy's said:


> Cheers Garbo! Took my girls out, we got our bouns!!
> View attachment 498169


It was hurting my neck!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Great Pictures thanks for Sharing........................


----------



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

*1/1 On Blue Marlin*

It was a good day !


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Awesome display! Saved about 3 dozen favorites for wallpapers. Thanks.


----------



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

*First Light*

First Light


----------

